# How to Stealth Vape Like a Pro



## Alex (24/3/15)

*How to Stealth Vape Like a Pro*
by: James Dunworth
23 March






“Oi, you, what are you doing?”
“I’m vaping.”“Disgusting – you should be ashamed of yourself!”

Have you ever been criticised for vaping? I know I have.

Sometimes, if you’re like me, you’re tired and just don’t want to explain the science and issues behind vaping for the thousandth time. What’s more, while you could join the other smokers in the smoker’s corner, you may want to keep yourself away from the temptation of tobacco cigarettes.

Fortunately, there’s an answer to the problem.

Stealth vaping.

In this post we’ll review acceptability, equipment and two techniques for stealth vaping, plus you can get a discount code for some ideal stealth-vaping equipment!

*What is stealth vaping?*
Simply put, stealth vaping is the act of vaping in such a way that, unless someone is paying close attention, nobody will notice you vaping.

*When is it acceptable?*




The concept of stealth vaping hasn’t really got out of vaping circles yet (although it is only a matter of time).

But when it does, I can see the anti-vaping crowd jumping on it.

After all, why would you stealth vape except to vape in places where you are not allowed to.

Except sometimes we vapers stealth vape simply because we do not want to draw attention to ourselves.

After all, there is a crowd of people who seem to think they have the right to lecture us about how we choose to live our lives. They’ve criticised people for smoking, and now they have decided to transfer that to vapers.

There’s also a proportion of the general public who have been largely misinformed, believing that second hand vapour could harm them in some way, even though studies like this have shown the risk from second-hand vapour is next-to-none.

Perhaps that’s why 67% of vapers think that stealth vaping is sometimes acceptable

Tweet This Quote!

*The Future*






Of course, it is quite possible that one day vaping will be illegal.

Yet vapers are not likely to give up vaping.

In fact, two thirds said they would buy eliquid on the black market if it is banned by the EU

Tweet This Quote!

*How do you stealth vape?*



Sub-ohm devices are great for massive clouds of vapour – not so good for stealth vaping!

Stealth vaping is simple. All you need is the right equipment, the right eliquid and the right technique.

*1. Stealth Vaping Equipment*
While you may love sub-ohm devices like the Aspire Cf, this is not the time or the place for it.

Instead you want to go small.

An Aspire Mini Dual Coil Clearomiser along with a tiny Ego Battery is ideal. For best results, use a high resistance coil.

*2. Juice*
Most eliquids contain a mixture of propylene glycol and vegetable glycerine. Both can be used to vape, but both have different properties.

The tendency today is towards e-liquids with a higher vg ratio. However, when you are stealth vaping you are better with a high pg ratio, as it produces less vapour, and will also give more throat hit per puff.

*3. Techniques*
*The Second Inhale*
You’ll generally see advice to inhale deeply and hold in the vapour before blowing out.

However, for best results, you want to inhale on your tiny ecig, remove the ecig from your mouth and then inhale air after the vapour. Then hold the vapour in for a minute before breathing out.

*The Swallow Technique*
The second technique is to inhale, then swallow the vapour (twice if you can). Inhale again if you can, then exhale through your nose.

I’ve demonstrated these techniques in the video below:

OnVaping also have some pretty good tips, including putting a fist in front of your mouth when exhaling.

*Caution*
Be aware that people have lost their jobs for vaping at work, and have been put in prison for vaping on airlines. These techniques are ideal for places where you are allowed to vape, but do not wish to draw attention to yourself.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy (25/3/15)

Stealth vaping has almost become a game for me and will happily vape away unnoticed (I assume ) at every opportunity I get when in public. I do however notice weird glances from people when they see my Reo on the table at a restaurant or coffee shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (25/3/15)

I think the author may want to replace "hold your breath for a minute" to something more realistic for us ex-smokers


----------

